# Tekin Wire Splicing for Hotwire



## faron5M (Feb 20, 2012)

Has anybody attempted to splice another male plug onto the Tekin wire so you don't have to take the plug out of the rx. I've pulled wires out of 2 plugs already taking them in and out. Wondering if this would work.


----------



## T Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

Buy a jumper wire with the appropriate connecters and plug it in to your receiver. Then plug the wire from the RS into it. Now you have an easy to disconnect junction at a place you can reach.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

faron5M said:


> Has anybody attempted to splice another male plug onto the Tekin wire so you don't have to take the plug out of the rx. I've pulled wires out of 2 plugs already taking them in and out. Wondering if this would work.


There is a very simple solution to your problem. It is called a Castle Quick Connect:

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product.../n/Castle-Creations-Castle-Link-Quick-Connect

It is designed for Castle ESCs but works with the Tekin ESCs (at least the RS Gen1, RS Pro, and RX8 Gen1). If you can still use a hotwire on the ESC plug (in addition to the hotwire port on the ESC) you could use it on the Gen2 ESCs too.


----------



## sonnyn (Nov 13, 2012)

faron5M said:


> Has anybody attempted to splice another male plug onto the Tekin wire so you don't have to take the plug out of the rx. I've pulled wires out of 2 plugs already taking them in and out. Wondering if this would work.


I used an extension in a sc truck I had, then just unplugged it from that.it had a recvr box that made it a pain to get to. just saw ta man's solution. that looks to be the better fix. wish I had used this on the tekno.


----------



## T Tom (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't think that the Tekin hotwire will work with a y harness plugged in to the receiver.


----------



## sonnyn (Nov 13, 2012)

T Tom said:


> I don't think that the Tekin hotwire will work with a y harness plugged in to the receiver.


now that I think about it, you're right tom. sorry for the misinformation. I have edited my original post


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

T Tom said:


> I don't think that the Tekin hotwire will work with a y harness plugged in to the receiver.





sonnyn said:


> now that I think about it, you're right tom. sorry for the misinformation. I have edited my original post


Exactly, and thus the purpose of the Castle Quick Connect: It has electronics in it that isolates the ESC from the receiver when it detects incoming data from the other connection.


----------

